# earning wages in the uk but living in spain



## jimjam30 (Apr 20, 2008)

when i move to spain i will be working from my home and using a courier to take my work back to edinburgh 2 times a year, who do i pay my income tax and national insurance to as i will be getting my normal wages as if i was still staying in edinburgh only i will be a resident of spain, any help appreciated.


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Resident in Spain - TAXED in Spain. I had a mate who lived in Valencia - worked for a Swedish Company and was paid in Euros into a German account - TAXED here. You need to make sure that in the UK you are registered as NOT RESIDENT FOR THE PURPOSES OF TAXATION.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

In general if you are a tax resident here then you will be taxed here in Spain and not in the UK. The exception is Government pensions. I have heard of people continuing to pay taxes in the UK, but I understand it has involved Limited companies and been very complicated.

As said above you need to de register in the Uk for tax when you come here. Seems the best time to move is October. We did this 18 months or so ago and am only just coming up for my first Spanish Tax return. That means there has been plenty of time to take account of overlap.

You wont get taxes twice in any case, due to reciprocal tax treaties

You also need to sort out where and how you are going to get paid because rates of exchange come into it. Last year £1000 would have got you an income of €1450 - 1500 a month. Right now you'll be lucky sometimes to get €1250.

Use a good gestoria for your tax returns .... should only cost about €60 - €80 a year dependent on the work involved. If you are self employed then you may end up having to register as autonomo which means you might end up paying the "NI" payment of around €235 a month (even if you have no turnover). Best check carefully your employment status.


----------

